# Skidsteer What to Use



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

I rented a bobcat s-220 last week to clean up a 12-16" wet snow we got. I work in small driveways and some medium sized parking lots. It is a resort community so people rent the homes and end up driving on the snow alot before you can get there to plow so I end up having to cut hard pack off alot of the time. I really liked how the s-220 handled the snow and hard pack. I am looking for any input (pros and cons) on all skid steers and there sizes (weight) and how you all like there performance, tires vs. tracks anything. I am not stuck on one brand I want to know if I could use a smaller machine and get the same results or if I need to stay in that 7000-8000 pound range. I also know that I like joystick controls and a heated cab(du it snow). All input would be great in helping me with my choice.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I use a S205 Bobcat with a 72 inch snow bucket. It works great and I think it is plenty big and heavy enough to allow you to use it for anything you need it too.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I got a bobcat 773G aka S185. They are great for plowing. You can see out of them from all sides with a cab. Unlike many other skid loaders. 

S185 or S205 are great choices.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wakesetter when i was shopping the cats were quite a bit cheaper with the joystick option than the Bobcat. The cats come standard with the joysticks and as far as I know the bobcats still have it as an option. I have used a 246 cat (Mid-sized machine) and it works well in the snow. Personnally i love the new cat but have no complaints about the deere (its a 1998 with 7000 hrs. and runs great). I honestly dont know alot about the bobcats but around here the cats and deeres seem to be the most popular.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

do a search on this site.

a bigger steer runs abigger bucket which makes some jobs go faster. littler steers run littler buckets.

i run an 8.5 foot wide by 4 foot deep by 2 foot tall bucket on my 75xt, but it is mostly powder snow here. on wet days, it is too much bucket.


----------



## paulsauto (Nov 23, 2005)

*s250 bobcat*

I have a S250 high flow, 2 speed, air conditioned, air ride seat. Its been a great so far. I had a 773G before. I run a 810 blizzard blade. expands to 10 feet in open areas and retracts to 8feet in drive thru's and in and out of buildings. also scoops at 9feet 6 inches. We have good bobcat dealer in town. had a small hydraulic leak on my new one, no problems with 773.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

*bigger is usually better*

if the lot will handle it. go with the bigger machine. I have a john deere 8875 which is the biggest they made in 2000. Yes it is huge but with the two speed option, enclosed cab with heat. I wouldnt trade it for the world. We take care of a large apartment complex with it. I have a 9 foot snow blade, a 84 inch large capacity bucket and a 12 foot snow box that all stay on site. That is the only machine with the exception of a salter that is ever on that lot. I love it. Next year I will probably by a cat or a new john deere to do the same thing in another lot. So my long winded point is. If the lot will handle it. Dont hesitate to buy a bigger machine. You wont regret it.

Thank 
Tony


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We have a Cat 226B and a Cat 236B..

In the process of buying one of the full-time tracked models for this spring.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

We have several skid and track machines (8). In a nut shell tracked machines are not nearly as good as a skid in the snow especially on hard-pack. They also do not have the ground speed like a skid steer. Now when it comes to digging in dirt, or soft/muddy ground travel the skid can't compare to the tracked models. As far as brand that depends on your local dealer structure. Who has the best service in your area? We have Case, Bobcat, and New Holland, all are very good machines. What type of blade/bucket to use depends on the lot/driveway. They all have their strong points and weak points.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

I live in a small resort town. we usually get about 20 snow events a year, each approximatley 6 inches or more.

Traditiaonlly the tools to use are big front end loaders, and a few backhoes. I am using a bigger 75xt skid steer with an 8.5 foot bucket, and am doing just fine thank you.

At the beginning of the season there were 5 tracked vehicles running around. There is one left. I talked to a guy who had an ASV, and another with a brand new Cat.
In SNOW, they are great. However, get a little ice, like say ice in teh road and you are trying to get through the berm, and you are toast. One guy took it to a tire store and had them drill the tracks and stud it. said it went from flat frigging scary to safe to drive across the road.
Guy told me that he prefers half worn tires with no chains to the tracks with studs.
Tracks also get broken if you run them in rocks. Idler wheels are a regular replacement item.
He has an ASV with 800 hours, and a completely torn up undercarriage for sale.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*ASV Tracks*

I just took 11" pieces of 3/8 chain and bolted them to my CAT ASV tracks. Chain is installed in the low section of the track. The chain is 3/16 above high side of track tread. Bolted them 2" from both edges using grade 8 fasteners. No more ice problems!!!! Works excellent. When the chain makes contact with the ground it can not move because it sits snug inside the lower groove of the track.

Leaves no marks on asphalt and runs smooth....

The red dots are where the chain sits in the low spots of the track.










Just stretch chain hand tight and bolt on both ends 2" from the outside of track....

And and guy running a rubber tire machine and still running the stock 13" wide dirt tires needs to get Ford 3/4 8 lug rims and run 6.5" wide studded snow tires. I set my rubber tire machine up with Ford stock steel rims and E Rated studded snow tires for less than $750.00. Will out perform Wolf Paws and cost way less....!!!

Hell I could run some "bling bling" Ford rims and snow tires and still be under Wolf Paws cost...










Dave


----------



## ADAMCK (Dec 1, 2005)

*Skid Steer*

We Currently Run A 60 Xt And A 95 Xt Case Skid Steer With Just Tires No Tracks Both Have 8 Ft Blades, And Work Great In Snow Even The Hard Packed Down Stuff, A Smaller Model Like The 60 Is Great In Driveways But Both Have Great Power


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

hey wakesetter, i am running a S250, high flow 2 speed which is pretty much the same as the S220 in power,the 250 will load larger trucks easier. run a bobcat blower, 84in. plenty of power, the blower cuts thru the packed stuff pretty well, and the few times I use the bucket to cut thru ice, cleans those driveways up pretty fast. I took the big dirt tires off and put some wolfpaws, studded tires on and now running w/o chains.If you are going to drive it too far, you probably dont want tracks. When i bought the bobcat, i looked all over for a used machine could not find one that wasnt beat to s!!t and the prices were still high. other brands probably just as good, but resale seems to be much better on bobcats.plus they have been building them longer. I have had the machine 2 seasons now, and will pay for the machine next year. when i finish paying for this one Im going to buy a toolcat.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tracks*

CAT 247B Track machine working a 84" Dozer blade with no trip springs.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

wow. that is some wet heavy snow.

does it work if it is below freezing????? 7 foot around here does not cut it. only guys left here with skids are running 8 foot plus buckets.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Personally I like my foot pedals. That said, it's difficult to have a drink in one hand, wedge both sticks forward with your knees and talk on the self phone in the other hand


----------



## racetra (Aug 7, 2006)

crazymike said:


> Personally I like my foot pedals. That said, it's difficult to have a drink in one hand, wedge both sticks forward with your knees and talk on the self phone in the other hand


I Know your pain!!


----------



## racetra (Aug 7, 2006)

*How about skid steer tracks*

I had been thinkin about sellin my '01 863 for a track machine. Then I saw the video for the Mclaren Protrac rubber tracks for skid steers. They look pretty sweet and go on & off pretty quik. Is anyone familiar with these?


----------



## Arizonan (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't go any smaller if I were you.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

go with the bobct but don't go anything smaller than the s-205


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

go with the bobcat but don't go anything smaller than the s-205


----------

